# Gel Coat Repair



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I like the wax paper technique for dealing with scratches and chips.

Clean out the scratch or chip with soap and water, let dry.
Scrape out any loose or oxidized gelcoat with a sharp tool.
Vacuum clean. Mix enough gelcoat of the matching color and hardener
to fill the chip or scratch, then fill the damaged area with it
to the same level as the original finish. Then tape a section of
waxed paper tightly over the repaired area to smooth and cure the new material.


----------



## ugaflats (Jan 13, 2008)

Brett, thanks for the info. You are a wealth of knowledge. Just out of curiosity what does the wax paper do?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

All learned the hard way by having to fix my own foul-ups.  

Wax paper allows the gelcoat to cure properly
and provides a smooth finish without sanding, if done properly.

http://www.roguepaddler.com/gelcoat.htm


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

A clear overhead projector sheet works better if you can put your hand on one. The thickness makes a better press and the inherent static sticks real nice to the hull and really feathers out the gel coat nicely.


----------

